# Incra STS Mortiser



## dschlic1 (Jan 3, 2013)

I am loking at the Incra STS Mortiser jig. This is built from the Incra Build-It system compoments. Here is the manual. I have found one review on this site. Has anyone else built this jig?


----------



## rustynails (Jun 23, 2011)

If I was going to build one this is the one I would build. By Woodsmith mag. Its more like a multi-router with up and down and left and right movement.

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&frm=1&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwjiu7GP8J_KAhVKNiYKHWUWBjQQFggcMAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.woodsmith.com%2Fmagazine%2Fsources%2F217%2Fmortising-machine%2F&usg=AFQjCNFUL3PNujnXcrvhQIl3to52O5lwLQ


----------

